# My tropical community aquarium



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

After my past with goldfish and cichlids, it is my first time experimenting with community tropical fish.

*Tank:* Fluval 26 bowfront (26 gallons tall)
*filter:* fluval C3 HOB
*substrate:* natural gravel

*fish (as of now)*
6 zebra danios
6 neon tetras
1 pleco
1 double tail male betta​









Fish will be added and/ or removed depending on the needs of the tank. The only warning I had from people until now was the cohabitation of the danios with the betta but nothing has happened yet so we are ok for now.

I will appreciate your comments and suggestions. I am still searching for extra and interesting additions to my tank!


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

10 ghost shrimps added


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

some changes in there and now we have

- 6 zebra danios
- 8 neon tetras
- 20 ghost shrimps
- 6 mystery snails


----------

